

Show HN: Hooli – collaborate with your team in one live document - sidi

Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hooli.io<p>There are a gazillion collaboration tools out there. Why build a new one?<p>I use Trello&#x2F;Hipchat&#x2F;Github-issues in my workflow on a daily basis. I have tried a lot more tools. Most of the tools try to do too many things and are not friendly on mobile devices.<p>Hooli takes the simplicity of a tweet message to make actionable discussions that can be tracked in one live document. We have been using it extensively for taking meeting notes, managing our scrums. It fits nicely with our workflow of Trello -- which we use for tracking weekly&#x2F;monthly projects and Hipchat -- which is pretty nice for keeping our team updated.
======
minimaxir
You submitted this yesterday, with already-significant discussion on it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279982)

Yes, you really need to change that name.

> _What is Hooli? Excellent question! Hear it straight from our CIO Gavin
> Belson here._

That's not an "easter egg." That's _infringement_.

~~~
angersock
When did we stop having fun as an industry?

Who cares if their name is from a show? They'd hardly be the first business to
do so, I'd wager.

~~~
vhost-
What's another business that derived their product or company name directly
from a TV show or movie? Just curious.

~~~
adpreese
Soylent is the first one that comes to mind.

